# My Custom RAN 8 Build



## Churchie777 (Apr 16, 2012)

Greetings all, So it's been a few months since i ordered my Crusher 8 build from RAN and been dying to make a thread for it lol and today i received the first pics from Dariusz for the blanks for my build so i thought i start it now and post more pictures as i get them before the NGD when she is done!. Hope you guys enjoy..onto some specs,

> > No. of strings: 8-string
> > Scale length: 28
> > Construction method: Neck thru body
> > Body material: swamp ash
> > Top wood options: Wenge
> > Body finish: natural satin
> > Headstock finish: match body finish
> > Headstock binding: white
> > Truss rod cover: Wenge
> > Neck material: Maccassar Ebony
> > Neck finish: match body finish
> > Fingerboard material: ebony
> > Fingerboard binding: white
> > Fret size: Dunlop 6100
> > Fingerboard inlays (MOP): offset dots
> > Fingerboard side inlays: roman numerals
> > Nut: graphite
> > Bridge Pickup: BareKnuckle - Cold Sweat 
> > Control knobs: 1 x volume

And some pics so far:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 16, 2012)

I do think it's pretty cool that they make a lovely mock up of their builds. It must be a great way to guarantee everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 16, 2012)

Makes it extremely easier thats for sure!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 16, 2012)

unique neck option & I really like the woods overall.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the crushers more each day.


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 17, 2012)

A FF8 Crusher is definitely on my want list.... I just don't know what specs I want yet.


----------



## shogunate (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait so a macassar ebony neck?????

Goddammit I asked a couple months ago and he said they wouldn't do an all ebony neck 

Gonna be heavy as hell and sound even better


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 17, 2012)

That is one smexy neck wood. These Crucher build threads popping up are giving me the GAS.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 17, 2012)

shogunate said:


> Wait so a macassar ebony neck?????
> 
> Goddammit I asked a couple months ago and he said they wouldn't do an all ebony neck
> 
> Gonna be heavy as hell and sound even better


 
Yeah full Macassar neck thru lol you after a full black ebony neck? i think that would be even more expensive then my neck and harder to get


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 17, 2012)

A NT ebony neck without board could be interesting too, like fender maple necks, say.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2012)

Howdy again folks just an update with some more picture. Dariusz got back to me today about the top being carved already and that the board is next on the list so i thought id share the pics i receive...not alot but its something lol














Not sure whose ash top that is? speak up if you recognise it lol


----------



## mphsc (Apr 22, 2012)

Coming together nicely! I'm liking Wenge more & more.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Coming together nicely! I'm liking Wenge more & more.



Yeah i was a bit iffy when i seen the blank but now its carved i love the look wenge has gives it a sinister sorta look


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 22, 2012)

Yay to the Macassar Ebony neck! I'm doing the same thing on one of my own ordered customs (other brand). Great tone wood for necks. I've seen them done as a solid neck (fret board and all) and it looks beautiful.

The top looks great. It will give this guitar a very "powerful" look.


----------



## simonk (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha that would be my ash top!


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2012)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Yay to the Macassar Ebony neck! I'm doing the same thing on one of my own ordered customs (other brand). Great tone wood for necks. I've seen them done as a solid neck (fret board and all) and it looks beautiful.
> 
> The top looks great. It will give this guitar a very "powerful" look.



Ah nice! ive only seen it as a top thats why i chose it for my neck thru plus its a gorgoues wood be cool to see yours also! and also chose it for its strength and tone ofcourse,

Cheers thats what i thought when i seen it.....Exactly what i was going for



simonk said:


> Haha that would be my ash top!



Ahhh nice! good to see the Aussie's stick together


----------



## Churchie777 (May 5, 2012)

Howdy again all time for a small update with some pics looks like the neck has been carved and the fretboard has been prepped only a couple pics but itll do for now lol LOVING how smooth and soft that Macassar Ebony has come out


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 5, 2012)

That's going to be one of the sexiest necks in all of stringed instruments history.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 5, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> That's going to be one of the sexiest necks in all of stringed instruments history.



Yes.

I've been thinking about a gabon ebony neck, but it won't look as nice as that mac ebony. A local store has a plank of gabon big enough for a neck with no mistakes, for a low low price of $149.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 5, 2012)

Good golly Ms. Molly, dat neck.


----------



## mphsc (May 5, 2012)

Very smooth, can't wait to see the headstock carved.


----------



## Munch (May 6, 2012)

Wow, the shaping on those tops...and those necks...really pretty stuff!


----------



## Navid (May 6, 2012)

Brb, I need some tissues.


----------



## Churchie777 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! the neck is gonna feel amazing done in satin and look so smooth extremely happy with how its looking


----------



## Purelojik (May 6, 2012)

man they do some really clean work


----------



## Churchie777 (May 9, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> man they do some really clean work



RAN have really turned out some beautiful builds with their Crusher series


----------



## JP Universe (May 9, 2012)

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a RAN FF8........ so much want.... too many guitars to choose from


----------



## Churchie777 (May 9, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a RAN FF8........ so much want.... too many guitars to choose from



Dooo ittttt


----------



## spilla (May 12, 2012)

Ive only just stumbled across them in the last few days but damn i love these RAN Crushers, its coming together really well man. Great timber combo but that neck, the grains in it are crazy nice! Looking forward to more pics.. this should look killer once finished.


----------



## Hollowway (May 12, 2012)

That ash top that someone else is doing will be interesting. I haven't seen any lighter wood Crushers. 

Cool choice on the mac ebony neck. I have one of those going for a build of mine, too. The grain in yours is incredible!


----------



## Churchie777 (May 13, 2012)

spilla said:


> Ive only just stumbled across them in the last few days but damn i love these RAN Crushers, its coming together really well man. Great timber combo but that neck, the grains in it are crazy nice! Looking forward to more pics.. this should look killer once finished.



Thanks dude! ywah the neck is coming out amazing and more pics should be arriving this week maybe? not sure but im hanging for em 




Hollowway said:


> Cool choice on the mac ebony neck. I have one of those going for a build of mine, too. The grain in yours is incredible!



Cheers man! i hadn't heard of the wood before... then seen a fretboard made of it and i knew i HAD to have that for a neck thru such a beautiful wood. Be interesting to see your's what build are you gettng done?


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> what build are you gettng done?



It's a 10 string G#0 - E, fanned 28-33", ash body, buckeye burl top, birdseye maple FB with macassar ebony binding and macassary ebony neck (so the FB will look set into the neck). I can't wait.


----------



## Ayo7e (May 13, 2012)

^


----------



## Churchie777 (May 14, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> It's a 10 string G#0 - E, fanned 28-33", ash body, buckeye burl top, birdseye maple FB with macassar ebony binding and macassary ebony neck (so the FB will look set into the neck). I can't wait.



Yeah man thats gonna look all kinds of special  can't wait to see it!


----------



## nomnomnom (May 14, 2012)

Thats AWESOME! 

Now I have two kinds of GAS today ...


----------



## Onyx8String (May 14, 2012)

That is some gorgeous wood you have there


----------



## Churchie777 (May 20, 2012)

Howdy again guys another update time! looks like the headstock has been carved wenge veneer on and binding done enjoy 



























I gotta say im blown away at how beautiful the craftsmanship is looking


----------



## clark81 (May 20, 2012)

+1
the detail of the numbers is from another planet
I am jealous (in a good way)


----------



## Zado (May 20, 2012)

royal fap!!!Amazing neck!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 20, 2012)

Those Roman numerals are just too goddamn cool.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 20, 2012)

Wow, that's some über-clean work. And of course, wonderful cuts of wood. They never fail to massively outdo the bland grain in the mockups.

Do they also offer body binding on this model, or are the cutaway scoops perhaps too radical to bind properly?


----------



## Goatchrist (May 20, 2012)

Stunning work! Love the binding and the fret numbers!


----------



## Churchie777 (May 20, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Do they also offer body binding on this model, or are the cutaway scoops perhaps too radical to bind properly?


 
I do believe body binding is an option which ill be picking on my next build 

And thanks all again for the nice comments


----------



## spilla (May 20, 2012)

Great updates, thats some really fine work.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 20, 2012)

Mother f-ing fantastic


----------



## abadonae (May 20, 2012)

This is looking incredible, as far as side markers go as well that is amazing! Do they do the roman numerals on all their Crushers?

Amazing looking guitar so far dude, look forward to seeing hte finished result


----------



## Churchie777 (May 21, 2012)

abadonae said:


> This is looking incredible, as far as side markers go as well that is amazing! Do they do the roman numerals on all their Crushers?
> 
> Amazing looking guitar so far dude, look forward to seeing hte finished result


 
Cheers mate! the roman numerals are a standard option as far as i know


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 21, 2012)

Those "side dots" are cool.


----------



## simonk (May 21, 2012)

looking so good dude, keen to see the finished product


----------



## mphsc (May 21, 2012)

Wenge is my new friend. Looks very classy man.


----------



## Churchie777 (May 22, 2012)

I got another update today with a couple pics of the board being glued on and the wings are going on next week so i should have more pics to post up then


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 22, 2012)

really nice build man...


----------



## demonx (May 22, 2012)

That is a work of freakin art...

Definitely an awesome build.


----------



## otisct20 (May 23, 2012)

This makes me want a Crusher even more!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howdy again guys its been AGESSSS since my last update but i have a few pics to share,
Wings are on board is on and frets are done, ive been told the top will be on early next week....Enjoy 



























Gonna love that top wing with crazy grain on the back in the swamp ash


----------



## demonx (Jun 15, 2012)

This guitar is going to be amazing...


----------



## mphsc (Jun 15, 2012)

Marvelous, just marvelous.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 16, 2012)

demonx said:


> This guitar is going to be amazing...


 
It's already one of my favorite 8 stringer, and it doesn't even have a shape yet!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers for the words guys  it's gonna be crazy once the Wenge top is on itll totally change the look of it


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a warmoth all-macassar ebony neck, unfinished, and let me tell you... it will not disappoint - either on the playing feel or the tone side of things. And having it done as a neck-through was a great choice - it should help balance the guitar out a bit better than my bolt-on strat which has an alder body. The thing tends to be quite neck heavy. Good luck with this one! Gonna' be awesome!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 16, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice. Can't wait for more updates \m/


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2012)

^ Ditto.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 16, 2012)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> - it should help balance the guitar out a bit better than my bolt-on strat which has an alder body. The thing tends to be quite neck heavy. Good luck with this one! Gonna' be awesome!!!


 
Cheers mate, Yeah Dariusz told me to hit the gym she's gonna be a heavy girl lol but as you said im hoping it being a neck thru she should balance out a little.....if not im sure i can look past it


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 16, 2012)

if you're only going to have 1 volume knob why are there routes for 2 knobs?


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 16, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> if you're only going to have 1 volume knob why are there routes for 2 knobs?


 
The other knob will make it go to 11...., Nar bottoms volume tops killswitch


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 16, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiice. Can't wait for more updates \m/



Ask and you shall receive, When i knocked off work this morning i found 2 new pics in my inbox (only yesterday Daruisz said theyll start glueing the top on early next week but i guess he got impatient  )

Not the greatest pics but sharing's caring


----------



## Koop (Jun 16, 2012)

That guitar is absolutely beautiful... The neck looks like swirl ice cream


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 17, 2012)

nice


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 18, 2012)

Koop said:


> That guitar is absolutely beautiful... The neck looks like swirl ice cream


 
Now with the wenge on and swamp ash wings all i can think about when i look at it is ice cream sandwich


----------



## mphsc (Jun 18, 2012)

very inspiring.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 22, 2012)

Had a chat with Daruisz lastnight he informed me that the routing was done and guitars been fine sanded and was gonna take pics in the morning so fingers crossed ill have some pics very soon


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 22, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


>



Love the body shape you went with, the squared edges should be crazy comfortable in the crotch.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 22, 2012)

Sharp corners are surprisingly ergonomic, especially around the groin area.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 22, 2012)

New BC Rich Tetris series


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 22, 2012)

You're going to love this guitar dude. My friend just got his RAN custom in a few weeks ago and it blew me away. Probably the best guitar I've played.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 22, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> You're going to love this guitar dude. My friend just got his RAN custom in a few weeks ago and it blew me away. Probably the best guitar I've played.



Cool what kind of custom did your mate go for?


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 22, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Cool what kind of custom did your mate go for?


Crusher 7. 27 inch scale, OFR, solid Wenge body, Ovangkol neck, Macassar Ebony board, no inlays, aftermaths. It fucking slaaaaaays!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 22, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Crusher 7. 27 inch scale, OFR, solid Wenge body, Ovangkol neck, Macassar Ebony board, no inlays, aftermaths. It fucking slaaaaaays!



Sounds nice man Ovangkol is awesome! He should get some pics up on the forum


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 22, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Sounds nice man Ovangkol is awesome! He should get some pics up on the forum


I don't know why he doesn't post here. He lurks it all the time anyway  He says he's just not a forum guy. He's got a couple custom Jacksons on the way. I was going to take a nice camera up with me when I go check them out and post em up for you guys to see.  I'll grab some of the RAN and his Rico 627 prototype as well. Dude has way too many guitars.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 22, 2012)

Howdy guys, Well Daruisz definitely didn't disappoint not long just got an inbox with some pics and these are by far the best so far im totally blown away but ill let you fellas be the judge....PICS!!!!


----------



## supercolio (Jun 22, 2012)

Holy mother of extended range wooden godness!

Sexy as !


----------



## Navid (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I just came a little in my pants...


----------



## kerska (Jun 22, 2012)

That is a bad ass looking guitar. Those Roman numberal fret markers are a bad ass detail too. Can't wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## mphsc (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn that TOP & pick-up config, so nice.


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 22, 2012)

the woods for this are stunning, going to be good to see this one finished!!!


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 22, 2012)

That. Is. Sick!!

I've never seen a guitar on a spitroast before either


----------



## Scottckr (Jun 22, 2012)

That neck looks edible.
Delicious!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks all again guys  , cannot say how over the moon i am with how its taken shape





mphsc said:


> Damn that TOP & pick-up config, so nice.



Cheers man, Always been a massive fan of the simple single pickup+vol setup and funny enough the Wenge top was my very first set in knew i wanted bit of the guitar and built the rest around that  just something about Wenge


----------



## Gitte (Jun 23, 2012)

seeing that thing brings me into beast mode! that thing looks already perfect in any way!! 
The Simplicity with just one pickup, the woods, everything!! 

congrats dude!

Polish Luthiers FTW!!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gitte said:


> seeing that thing brings me into beast mode! that thing looks already perfect in any way!!
> The Simplicity with just one pickup, the woods, everything!!
> 
> congrats dude!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words man! Polish luthier for sure  so easy to work with


----------



## kruneh (Jun 23, 2012)

That neck together with ash body is to die for, love it!
Awesome stuff


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 23, 2012)

kruneh said:


> That neck together with ash body is to die for, love it!
> Awesome stuff



Cheers mate! now that i see it taking shape a Maple board wouldve looked cool with the whole brown and white on the back flip it over for more brown and white.....but ohwell lol


----------



## noizfx (Jun 24, 2012)

that neck...!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 24, 2012)

Goddamn that is some fine ebony. Mmmmmmm.

Looking amazing thus far and it can only get better!!


----------



## simonk (Jun 24, 2012)

looking so damn nice man, looks like we're not far off!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 24, 2012)

simonk said:


> looking so damn nice man, looks like we're not far off!



Cheers dude!, Not far off at all is gone pretty quick (the build process waiting sucked  ) hows your's coming along? i dont think ive seen your thread updated yet?


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 24, 2012)

RANs never fail to impress! Looks gorgeous dude, can't wait to see more of this build!


----------



## Saubaman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey! The guitar looks very nice!!! What for a trussrod is used in this guitar? I'm looking forward to build my own 8string and I don't know if I have to get a special trussrod because of the extended scale length. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 25, 2012)

Saubaman said:


> Hey! The guitar looks very nice!!! What for a trussrod is used in this guitar? I'm looking forward to build my own 8string and I don't know if I have to get a special trussrod because of the extended scale length. Thanks a lot!



I questioned Daruisz why he doesn't use double truss rods and he said because he hasn't had a problem with the one and as far as i know its just a normal truss rod im not to sure might wanna shoot one of the builders on here that question im sure they'll be happy to you out


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah Dual trussrods on an 8 is the best way to go ! Looking great, makes me want to order a Ran for myself esp. with that ebony top, god damn !


----------



## SanekN (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn, it's some gorgeous woods over there! I think I know what wood i will use for my future 7 string... =)


----------



## Jontain (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 25, 2012)

SanekN said:


> Damn, it's some gorgeous woods over there! I think I know what wood i will use for my future 7 string... =)



If your thinking big bits of macassar get your wallet ready for a raping  Sadly Ebony as a wood in general is getting low by what i have heard


----------



## SanekN (Jun 25, 2012)

True true, but all wenge neck would be sweet too, without raping too much your pocket =)


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 25, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> If your thinking big bits of macassar get your wallet ready for a raping  Sadly Ebony as a wood in general is getting low by what i have heard


Macassar is being f**** up do to the need of place. Thanks consommation society!

SnakeN: comme on se retrouve.


----------



## SanekN (Jun 25, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Macassar is being f**** up do to the need of place. Thanks consommation society!
> 
> SnakeN: comme on se retrouve.



Ah mais c'est facile au même temps


----------



## demonx (Jun 25, 2012)

No pics with clear??

Looking good mate!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 26, 2012)

demonx said:


> No pics with clear??
> 
> Looking good mate!



You mean clear coat?, its having a full satin finish can't stand gloss necks lol


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 1, 2012)

Howdy again fellas and fellaettes? just thought id post ONE teaser pic, the second coat is on before the satin finish is on now it threw me off when i got the latest pics because the coat has turned the wenge very dark and made the ebony darker also as same with the swamp ash. I wasnt to sure how i felt about it i was kinda turned off a touch......BUT after looking at it more it has grown on me i think i got my mind set on the unfinished look of it all but now has a more sinister look....Tease pic


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 2, 2012)

You've a beautiful sense of balance there man, I wish I lived in Aussie so I could steal it from you when you get it....;+;

Don't tease us with that (look at how rich that brown is on the body)! MOAR!!


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 2, 2012)

Love those side dots.


----------



## Sirppi (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd tap that. (  )


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 2, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> You've a beautiful sense of balance there man, I wish I lived in Aussie so I could steal it from you when you get it....;+;
> 
> Don't tease us with that (look at how rich that brown is on the body)! MOAR!!



haha cheers for the kind words mate! heres a couple more pics....


----------



## Erazoender (Jul 2, 2012)

OH GOD MY PANTS


----------



## demonx (Jul 2, 2012)

That Ash and Ebony together look amazing. My favorite part of this guitar.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 3, 2012)

If I had been taking a shit when I saw this pic, I would have shat a brick or 2... but alas, I was just staring at my screen at my desk.

For cereal tho... holy pinksock batman!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 3, 2012)

Im hanging to see the Ebony board complete should look amazing with the dark Wenge


----------



## mphsc (Jul 3, 2012)

mmm, hmmm, dat nice. Hope you have a 3" padded strap.


----------



## mickytee (Jul 3, 2012)

if it makes you feel better, the guitar still would have got darker in colour if you had decided to have an oil finish (instead of a satin finish).
i think it will look pretty badass in satin!


----------



## Thor1777 (Jul 3, 2012)

nice wood...very nice


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 3, 2012)

I love this guitar. I also think the gloss looks awesome with the wenge.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 3, 2012)

mphsc said:


> mmm, hmmm, dat nice. Hope you have a 3" padded strap.



I'm gonna employ 2 fellas to stand either side and hold it while i play 



mickytee said:


> if it makes you feel better, the guitar still would have got darker in colour if you had decided to have an oil finish (instead of a satin finish).
> i think it will look pretty badass in satin!



Cheers mate yeah i cant wait to see it finished i just wasnt prepared for the burnt look  i joke!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 3, 2012)

1 last pic only because i can..... The angle of the pic makes the Swamp Ash look a tad browner then what it is haha


----------



## Gitte (Jul 4, 2012)

holy christ... this is so beautiful!


----------



## spilla (Jul 4, 2012)

Ive only seen wenge finished with oil... this looks crazy nice!! Cant wait to see it in satin.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 4, 2012)

classy looking!


----------



## Kykv (Jul 4, 2012)

all of them looks better with lacquer coat


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 12, 2012)

Howdy all again guys just another lot of pics have come through of the second coat before satin goe's on just thought id share em!





The top has come out AMAZING!











And of course the neck.........


----------



## mphsc (Jul 12, 2012)

that's gonna be a beast, the contrast gets me every time. Love it.


----------



## spilla (Jul 12, 2012)

That clear coat is crazy, the guitar looks likes its been covered in glass?! 
Will they be sanding in the satin finish, or will there be a coat of satin added on top? or C) none of the above?


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 12, 2012)

spilla said:


> That clear coat is crazy, the guitar looks likes its been covered in glass?!
> Will they be sanding in the satin finish, or will there be a coat of satin added on top? or C) none of the above?



I do believe Dariusz said there will be a coat of satin added and thats in a couple weeks


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to say that looks freakin amazing with the gloss. I had some Mac Ebony as a fretboard once and I really loved it. I've been very interested in Ran for a long time but, since my bad experience with Shamray I have been reluctant to put a lot of money and trust into a builder that doesn't have much to lose if he screws me. 

I know the aesthetics are all great and look very well executed on all of their guitars I have seen. How do they play? How is the fretwork and neck alignment and such? I had a custom shop ESP that looked like a typical Super Strat but the neck was freakin amazing. It almost played itself. I have never experienced that with any other guitar. 

I really wish I could play one. I should have paid them a visit when I was in Poland


----------



## rgaRyan (Jul 17, 2012)

The back looks amazing!


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 17, 2012)

This is insane!

(in a very good way)


----------



## Maggai (Jul 17, 2012)

This looks so good. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 18, 2012)

Cheers again all for the nice comments i should have some new pics real soon also mock up pics of possible new build 



possumkiller said:


> I have to say that looks freakin amazing with the gloss. I had some Mac Ebony as a fretboard once and I really loved it. I've been very interested in Ran for a long time but, since my bad experience with Shamray I have been reluctant to put a lot of money and trust into a builder that doesn't have much to lose if he screws me.
> 
> I know the aesthetics are all great and look very well executed on all of their guitars I have seen. How do they play? How is the fretwork and neck alignment and such? I had a custom shop ESP that looked like a typical Super Strat but the neck was freakin amazing. It almost played itself. I have never experienced that with any other guitar.
> 
> I really wish I could play one. I should have paid them a visit when I was in Poland



Ill be able to answer your questions soon, as shes not complete and in my hands just yet  as far as bad experience goes i totally understand i simply went with RAN with how i was treated by the owner some other shops i tryed where pretty arrogant but i don't hesitate with recommending Dariusz it's been such an easy and quick process replys in 24hrs without a doubt and anythings possible (for the right price )

havent had the joy of touching a ESP let alone a Custom shop but ive heard all great things about em price tags scare me a bit tho lol


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks Awesome man!!!
I've been looking for a high(er) end 7 than my RG7321, and Ran gives me GAS!
I was looking at the AW-7, but why not throw some extra money in and get a 7 version of this? (not fully custom though, just a few things like inlay)

Cheers!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 25, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> Looks Awesome man!!!
> I've been looking for a high(er) end 7 than my RG7321, and Ran gives me GAS!
> I was looking at the AW-7, but why not throw some extra money in and get a 7 version of this? (not fully custom though, just a few things like inlay)
> 
> Cheers!


 
Cheers, Dariusz is a very easy man to deal with i mean if this plays as good as it looks ill be building another custom straight away with him, be alright if you lived in Aus i have a JC8527Z i couldve sold you


----------



## Faine (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh sweet baby jesus.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 29, 2012)

Got a email the other day from Dariusz been a bit hot over there to lay the last satin coat on but should be done this week with some new update pics its been killing me lol so fingers crossed next couple days batch of new pics of the stage before hardware ))


----------



## mickytee (Aug 7, 2012)

any progress with this guitar? im eager to see more!


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 8, 2012)

mickytee said:


> any progress with this guitar? im eager to see more!


 
Cheers for the interest man! i got intouch with Dariusz the other day theres been a delay due to the weather being able to put final coat on but he said it will be layed this week so i should hopefully have new pics before the weeks out, I also have mockup pics of a new build im looking at doing i might post a tad later


----------



## mphsc (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Gemmeadia (Aug 8, 2012)

I would totally cheat on my Agile for this guitar and it would understand 

Lookin SO good, man. Id be stoked out of my mind to play that thing.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 8, 2012)

Gemmeadia said:


> Lookin SO good, man. Id be stoked out of my mind to play that thing.


 
Cheers! yeah ive been hanging and its getting a tad harder to wait lol at least ill have this to distract me for any future builds


----------



## Metaloaf (Aug 8, 2012)

Ooohhh man the contrast, and that gloss is... just... erotic ooohh! oohhh!!!

Sorry I got carried away. What was your reason for going with Macassar Ebony for the neck, just for the looks (great choice)? how will it affect the tone? i.e. bright, warm, etc.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 9, 2012)

trasherfromhell said:


> Sorry I got carried away. What was your reason for going with Macassar Ebony for the neck, just for the looks (great choice)? how will it affect the tone? i.e. bright, warm, etc.


 
In the beginning it was purely because i LOVE that wood but research tones etc i thought it would be an interesting choice having a Ebony neck thru i personally haven't seen it beforenor heard it , itll deffenitly be a bright tone wise thats why the Swamp Ash wings came into play ( i know most tone will come from the neck) but also went with the ash to lighten it a little and help with balance overall because as Dariusz said i better hit the gym because she's gonna be heavy with all that ebony  Also went with a BKP Cold Sweat as my pickup to also balance the overall combo out


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 10, 2012)

Howdy all well i got the update its only small 2 pics but word is itll be on the completion bench late next week so im happy about that 

On the drying rack with final satin coat










And in that last pic i do believe that is Misha's build right behind mine if it aint hes free to come in and correct me


----------



## mphsc (Aug 10, 2012)

hell I've already said it once, it's brutal & elegant all at once. Nice build man. I'm thinking about another RAN in the future.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 10, 2012)

mphsc said:


> hell I've already said it once, it's brutal & elegant all at once. Nice build man. I'm thinking about another RAN in the future.



Cheers Dude! im hoping she's as good as she looks so i can start another one, but the way the US dollar is going against our's i wanna look at getting a build from over there hmmmm if only KxK where doing 8's again


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 10, 2012)

Jesus man, that looks so good. If you're ever in Melbourne, I gotta play me this thing, haha!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 10, 2012)

actually Rob told me he would take another 8DC order. Shoot him an email. As far as your RAN, the neck inspired the top I'm hoping for on my upcoming UK build.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 10, 2012)

Also thought id upload a mockup pic of possible next build this will be a little different in subtle ways just see what people think.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 10, 2012)

mphsc said:


> actually Rob told me he would take another 8DC order. Shoot him an email. As far as your RAN, the neck inspired the top I'm hoping for on my upcoming UK build.



Ahhh interesting! ill definitely be shooting him a email in that case!, and cool about the top Macassar is such a nice wood hope it turns out for you man be very interesting too see


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 17, 2012)

Guitar is VERY close to being finish so i wont be doing anymore updates on this thread until my NGD


----------



## mphsc (Aug 17, 2012)

^ awesome. Did you send Rob an email?


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nar i couldnt find it and the kxk site was screwing up? im bugging Holloway at the mo about his Kxk tho haha


----------



## mphsc (Aug 17, 2012)

I can PM it to you. The Grape 8?


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 17, 2012)

Now I know which luthier will build my custom.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 17, 2012)

mphsc said:


> I can PM it to you. The Grape 8?


 That'd be good man . and yeah been wanting that thing ever since i seen the NGD for it never GAS'd so bad


----------



## myrtorp (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be looking out for that NGD!


----------



## Navid (Sep 24, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


>



A technical question:
How thick is that wenge top?
Looks like 1.5cm, am I right?


----------



## chrisxrome (Sep 24, 2012)

Man this guitar looks SO mother flippin' incredible!


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 24, 2012)

Navid said:


> A technical question:
> How thick is that wenge top?
> Looks like 1.5cm, am I right?


 
Sorry man im not to sure...ill have to get back to you on that one

And also for people that don't know the NGD is posted lol


----------



## Navid (Sep 24, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Sorry man im not to sure...ill have to get back to you on that one
> 
> And also for people that don't know the NGD is posted lol



Thank you Churchie, I'll be waiting for a PM.
That guitar is so damn beautiful.


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 25, 2012)

Navid said:


> Thank you Churchie, I'll be waiting for a PM.
> That guitar is so damn beautiful.


 
Dariusz said it is 18mm of wenge goodness


----------



## Speedos (Oct 23, 2013)

how much did he quoteyou for the "Neck thru" instead of the normal , standard ran bolt on?


----------



## asfeir (Oct 23, 2013)

Speedos said:


> how much did he quoteyou for the "Neck thru" instead of the normal , standard ran bolt on?



I think customs NT rans are around 2600-3000 euros. Not sure though..


----------

